# Question about Blanco Sink Waste



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Lady's husband bought what looks like an old showroom kitchen from who knows where. I roughed-in the place some time ago and agreed to install her fixtures. Trouble is the sink is missing some parts. :001_unsure:

I've installed several Blanco sinks but I've never seen this particular setup. I mean it's typical fancy-shwancy w/ overflow and remote P/U but this one uses a much smaller strainer holdown bolt. And of course this nut is missing! :furious: Blanco sent her the SS holdown bolt, and at the same time I ordered a complete new basket strainer ass'y. BOTH of us wound up with what the Blanco rep sez is the only size bolt they use. I could use my strainer assembly but it doesn't have the overflow provision. ack!

Anyone ever run into this type of strainer? I'm sure it's a Blanco as I found the (_opened)_ package it was in.
Pics should show up below.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Are you sure it's Blanco and not Franke? I'm doing a job now that has something like that. Most of the accessories are Franke that's why I asked. I'll take a look at it tomorrow and see what it is and what pieces are there and let you know.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Never heard of blanco. Who, and where is it made?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. Thanks Rockstar. It's actually pretty high-end stuff.

Thanks House! The Franke-Kindred rep will be here tomorrow. I'll run it by him and see what he thinks too.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

that sink has an over flow in the picture , it needs a funky drain


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

here is the kitchen sink that I hooked up today. I'll go back to Franke's site and see if i see the basket strainer.

http://www.frankeksd.com/productdetail.php?prodid=479&node=201&group=65&lvl=3


Can't find any basket straines, but here is the faucet they bought.

http://www.frankeksd.com/productdetail.php?prodid=307&node=11&group=32&lvl=2


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ROSELLE PLUMBER said:


> that sink has an over flow in the picture , it needs a funky drain


You say funky, I say tomato! :laughing:

house plumber:
Thanks for all your help, man! I couldn't find any basket strainers either. I sure don't want to have to McGuyver some kinda provision for that, er, funky sink.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

FWIW here's the numbers off the sink label:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've installed quite a few strainers with that pattern, but none with an overflow. It looks like that brass "bushing" that is supposed to stay in the strainer body has threaded itself beyond the body, making it impossible to tighten the strainer. I would try to thread it back down flush. 

Then you could at least get an accurate seal on the strainer.:thumbsup:

That's the only thing I really see wrong with it. Blanco does make some really nice, high quality products, FWIW and I've had great experiences with their technical department.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe the hold down bolts for Franke and Blanco are interchangeable. Part of your problem is that sink is over 10 years old (see label). 
I hope your HO got a good deal on the sink because she won't be getting one on the install.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Miguel said:


> lol. Thanks Rockstar. It's actually pretty high-end stuff.
> 
> Thanks House! The Franke-Kindred rep will be here tomorrow. I'll run it by him and see what he thinks too.


Have you tried the Blanco rep???

http://www.blancoamerica.com/index.html?p=PRODUCT_PORTFOLIO


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I brought the one home I was talking about. But it's a Franke. So I won't be any help.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks anyway, house. I appreciate your efforts.
To the others that responded, thanks as well. Any input can be useful. heh - I *did* notice the date and knew that wasn't a point for our side. lol
The Blanco rep is no help at all. If I could get _any_ basket strainer with an overflow provision I'd be happy.
Btw, Franke dude sez they can't sell KS's w/ OF in most provinces due to code requirements. hmmm

Oh well, thanks anyway everyone.


----------

